

List of things I still can't do in November 2014 - anon808
https://www.facebook.com/frkrueger/posts/10154867033210444

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
A lot of these things you still can't do for good reasons, like : "10\. Get
investors for my startup by advertising the stock offering on the web and
selling shares directly."

and some of them you've been able to do for years and years like

"26\. Be able to sell my advice online. It's worth something and I should have
some way to monetize it."

(altho based on this pose I disagree with the premise) and some of them are
deep into what-the-fuck-land like

"27\. Be able to see a list of all single people in LA right now and
efficiently sort through this data, with two way opt-in, to find an ideal
match"

ESPECIALLY in the light of "11\. Get a quick, binding divorce online."

